

Fashion-friendly smart glasses - ajiang
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/icis-fashion-friendly-smart-glasses

======
cwe
At this stage in this new product category, the design of the actual glasses
is so irrelevant. What matters is how big the required hardware is, the tech
specs of said hardware, and the UI/UX within the user's vision. I'd say the
UI/UX is the most important factor, since all the physical hardware will
change as it advances.

These types of companies are wasting their time trying to design glasses
around this tech. There are thousands of different styles of glasses, would
probably be easiest if they just partner with Warby Parker or something to
make lots of different styles, without all the work of designing them, since
as they say in their video they need hardware/software engineering help. Those
problems are more critical than glasses design.

------
RankingMember
I'm not feeling that particular frame; It makes everyone look like an angry
nerd. That said, it's certainly better-looking than Google Glass. If the 6
hour battery life ends up being the final spec I don't see this going
anywhere, but it represents an effort to fix perhaps the biggest marketability
issue with Glass, which is of course that it makes you stick out like a sore
thumb.

Edit: I have to add that it's cute that they named their startup
LAFORGE...can't help but read that as a wink to Star Trek: TNG fans.

------
wffurr
Mode: Drive ... right-side is all social networking icons, argh. As if
inattentional blindness wasn't bad enough _without_ field-of-vision social
networking.

I also like how the concept field-of-view renderings conveniently have dark
backgrounds on the edges for the overlay. Buildings in shadows, trees, etc.

------
rch
Is that hipster-friendly fashion?

~~~
gailees
Lol

